# Where Do You Ice Fish!!!!!!!!!!!



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

This is another Time Burner.....Just a way to let off steam, as we ponder just when the ice will present it's self......Everyone usually has that one special lake.....either large or small......that when ice fishing time arrives, is the first place they dream of heading for...No secrets need be given away....This isn't a "cherry pickin" sesson....Only the general lake name and no direct locations. ALSO.....WHAT FISH DRAWS YOU TO THAT LAKE? .....panfish in general/or a single species(crappie..gill's..perch) or do you prefer walleye/bass/ n.pike/trout/or bass. Or do you drag out the kitchen sink(as some of us due at times) and spend the day, just trying to catch whatever bites your intended offering.....Jon Sr.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Indian lake, I throw the Kitchen sink at eyes, crappie, and gills. usually get at least a few of each. DURING THE WEEK. Its a zoo with all the snowmobiles, poweraugers and crowds of clueless icers on weekends.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Where ever I can.....lol

Mainly ladue,and skeeter


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

whever there's safe ice for whatever's bitin


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Lake Erie!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive been tied down to just the findlay area reservoirs the past 2 years but hope to make a trip this year to Erie or some other more productive spot cuz there aint any perch in these reservoirs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Really depends what I am after
Bluegill - private ponds
Perch - Mogadore - Milton - Pymatuning
Mixed Bag - Mosquito
Crappie- Mosquito - Berlin

Going to try Shenango this year. Other plan to fish Milton a lot harder than in the past. Real late fall success has me all pumped for Milton this year. Especially the size of the perch course thats kinda of obvious with my user name.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I fish Indian but only when Big Joshy tells me where to go...lol. Joshy really looking forward to hitting Indian this year. Weather stays like this should only be a couple of weeks.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Portage Lakes.. Akron, Ohio

I can be icefishing in a few minutes from my house.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Presque Isle jumbo perch come Feb-March............Mark


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i agree with ice bucket


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sportsmans club for panfish...piedmont for eyes! but any lake anytime for a day of fun!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

chopiq you know im chomping at the bit! with this forecast indian will be fishable as early as mid week for the crazies, and next weekend for the crowds. I consider myself mildly crazy.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Mostly Indian Lake, if i fell like making the 1/2 drive, or i have a farm pond 10 minutes from the house, that has some real nice gills. Used to fish the Lima city reservoirs, and still do if we have enough ice, and have had some good days on them.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

will try Findlay first, then drive down to Indian Lake (1 hour) after reading the reports on indianlake.com. with the price of gas around 1.50 this year those adventures won't be as painful to the wallet. If all goes right I hope to get a trip up to Higgens or Houghten Lake as well.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Lake Erie for me too !!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Wellington upground and Willard reservior.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

farm ponds first. safest early ice, plenty of hungry gills. i can not wait now. im convinced, as can be based on forecasts, next weekend we will be out. the vex will be lit up like a Christmas tree.  thats all i want for Christmas. 

good luck out there guys!


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Erie is tops when ice is safe. Pymie is also a favorite since I have a cabin there. PI also. I am 5 minutes from Veterans Park and have not ice fished there yet, so if anyone can help I would appreciate it.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Indian and hopefully get to mosquito this year.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

LaDue, Mosquito, Berlin, Lake Erie, Wellington, a few others. My friends and I drag each other around to our collective favorites. A different one, or two each weekend.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

tomb, we gotta get out to Willard. It's a bit of a haul, but the perch are fantastic! Plus you got all the regulars, but the rock bass in there get real big.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I Practically live on the ice at Indian Lake and if you are among the brave, we are on the ice as of yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds good Sam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Start out at Shenango, a little at Wilhelm, though not as much as I used to. Then PI bay. If I get a chance, I may hit Mosquito this year for some eyes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Bo, we're gonna hit Conneaut lake this year too. Heard they got some good gillin goin on there. 9 and 10" gills get my attention pretty quick.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

On the Ice. =)

Dale got me hooked on Buckeye last year and we will stay there and hit farm ponds in the area.

Maybe even Indian.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

lake erie [ edgewater,catawba,whites,mouse,crane] - wallace lake - presque isle - private pond - aquilla - punderson - mosquito - ladue - ranger lake - la sue- sunfish - eyes - smelt-trout-pike-bass-perch- forgot portage lakes , mogadore.want to go back to simcoe & their's this guide in wisconsin I'd like to hire. bullgill fishing sweeet !!!!


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

I mostly fish the ponds along the highways and on the golf courses because i like my gills and crappie. Most of the time I fish by myself and have the whole place to myself. Thats whats nice about being retired. I do hit Il sometimes during the week also. But I do like to hit IL on weekends just to get out and meet new people and BS. But you cant beat the peace an quiet of thesmall ponds.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Atwood and private ponds. Buckeye sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah chaunc, I heard a little bit of that also. Will give it a try, hope to hook up with ya this year.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

How is the perch fishing at Buckeye lake ? The DNR website didnt mention them in the description.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've only ice fished Buckeye about 5 times and never hear much about perch. Saugeye and crappies is what I usually get there.


----------

